# Advice on upgrade



## merider (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm currently riding a 2004 Lemond Alpe D'Huez with full Ultegra with Bontrager Select wheels. I've got a limited budget for an upgrade. Last year I rode just over 4000 miles and I entered the Mtn. Washington Hill Climb this past summer and I'm hooked. My goal is to get a lighter and more comfortable ride. New wheels are a given (AC 350s or Rolf Elans). Next is to decide whether to go for the Giant TCR composite frame and swap over my components and call it good, or to use my existing frame and buy carbon wing bars (for comfort), carbon compact crank, a lighter fork, zero gravity brakes, etc. The cost of upgrading the components versus upgrading the frame is about the same and the overall weight savings is about a wash too. Insightfull opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

It sounds like you might want to go to the weight weenies forum. If I were you, i'd go for upgraded parts first.


----------

